# can't RDP to win 8 pro



## aanwar (Nov 3, 2012)

Hello,

I recently upgraded to win 8 pro. I enabled RDP option from remote settings in computer. I also verified in firewall if rdp is selected and port 3389 is up. Settings seem to be fine but I cannot RDP in to win 8.

Also i have the allow remote connections with less secure option. I still can't rdp to it. Any suggestions?


----------



## novacoresystems (Nov 26, 2012)

Hello there 

First I would like to verify if the RDP service is running. Have you checked to see if the remote desktop manager is running? Press windows +X, click on taskmanager, then click on the services tab. Scroll down and check and see if you see the service running. If it is not, start it. If it is running then... I would try to do a port check from another computer. 

If you have a windows xp system/linux system, in the command prompt, type:

telnet ( IP of windows 8 system ) 3389

so for example:

telnet 192.168.1.10 3389

If you get a response that says:

Connecting to 192.168.1.10.......

Then something is blocking the connection that is network related. Double check your firewall OR security software on the machine.

If you have windows 7, telnet does not come installed by default. You can do go to add / remove windows features and add it.

Thanks,

Michael Johnson


----------

